# Anyone else waiting on a 5th Gen iPod Touch?



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I've pre-ordered an iPod Touch 5G...  I had a 4G i'Touch and found I used it a lot but wanted the better camera.  I don't want to pay the monthly cost of having an iPhone, so this is a way for me to have many of the features (the ones I want) of the iPhone with no monthly charge.  I'm ordering through Amazon as I was able to turn in a couple of devices and completely cover the cost, yay!

Anyone else waiting?  C'mon, Apple, give me a little more than "available in October!"

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Me, Me....I am!! *jumping up and down raising hand*

I have a 3rd generation Touch and I use it all the time and love it. Want to update to the 5th gen to get some of the newer stuff and updates. I've sold some things on ebay and have enough money to cover mine too! 

I am getting very impatient too, Betsy! October has 31 days afterall....narrow it down a bit for us please!!


----------



## krm0789

I had every intention of it but the vague release date did not work with my technology fever. Ended up getting an android phone for cheaper than the ipod... If only theyd given a date! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, the vague date is frustrating!  C'mon, Apple!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good News!  It's available This Month!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Is your PW shipping soon yet, Ann?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is your PW shipping soon yet, Ann?


YES!  Is _*Yours*_?


----------



## ChadMck

I'd love to but I'm one of those people who wait 6 months until after it's released and then realize a new one is going to be coming out in another 6 months after that so I am constantly deciding to just "wait for the new one." 

Maybe someone wants to sell their iPod Touch 4th generation? 

I don't have a lot of cash, but I don't have a lot of morals either, so we can work something out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> YES!  Is _*Yours*_?


Ha!! My PW changed to "shipping soon" sometime between 3am and 4:30am when I was doing the FAOTD and Daily Deals... 

To bad, Chad, I "sold" mine to Amazon... 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, now that my PW is here, I can go back to obsessing on when the 5th Gen i'Touch is being released....

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Dang it, Betsy. I got all excited when I saw you had posted something new....was hoping you had seen a date for arrival!   That was my exact thought though....PW is here, now where is my iPod Touch??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry!  I keep poking around...but nuthin'.


I'm going to skin it, I know that, so I keep looking at iPhone 5 skins to see what skins look good on a similar device....
www.decalgirl.com

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Good luck on your skin search. Decalgirl has so many designs it takes forever to look at them all. I skinned my Touch once and didn't care for it. Even though it was a pretty tame/mute skin, it was too busy for me with the colored screen. Let us know what you choose!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, they do have a lot of designs! I narrowed them down by putting "black" as a keyword. (I'm getting a black one.) Then, I worked through them, saving ones I liked to my wishlist so I could compare them head-to-head. These are my two favorites at this point:

















I'm leaning towards the second one... Busy doesn't bother me that much... I might order them both. 

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Nice skin choices. I'm going to get a black one too, I think. I like the colored backs but don't really care for the white fronts. I'll probably put a back cover on it anyways so I won't really see the back, but they are fun colors. 

I got excited when I went to Apple.com last night to see if anything had changed and noticed that the button for the Touch now says "buy now" instead of "pre-order" like it had been saying. So I put one in my cart and proceeded just to see if it would give me a date at some point. Even when it was supposed to estimate delivery date it just said October. So I chatted with someone to see if anything did indeed change and they said they still had no date, but it would be October. Heellllloooo....October is a long month! Can they really not know when it will be out when we are this close?! I'm still hoping it's a good sign that their button changed wording, but we'll see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I was going to mention the "Buy" button when I saw it last night.  27 days left in October.    I ordered through Amazon, so I'm thinking there might be a delay for me beyond ordering from the Apple site.    We'll see....

The only color I liked was the red, but you have to order through Apple to get that, and I'm using Amazon credit so I don't have to lay out any cash.    So I decided to skin it.

*obsessively checks Amazon open orders, then Apple store, then does a search...*


Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

I would like to order from Amazon too, but wasn't sure what delay there would be. I just figure it will be on the Apple site before anywhere else, so I tend to check there first. Not to say that I don't keep alternating between Amazon, Apple and Best Buy sites to see if anything has changed!  Mind you, I still have my other Touch here and it works just fine, but for some reason I feel that I just HAVE to have the new one in my hot little hands to play with!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It sounds like people who pre-ordered the i'Touch on the 12th _may_ be getting shipping notices....

http://www.product-reviews.net/2012/10/06/ipod-touch-5g-hitting-ship-date/

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Good news, I guess.  At least they are starting to ship, but looks like we have a long wait coming. I wasn't expecting that, but then I guess I've never bought an iPod right after it's release so I have nothing to compare it to. I wonder if that means retailers will not have it for quite a while either?? Best Buy's ad this morning has them advertised as "coming soon". I would really rather get it from Amazon or BB so I can get points, but I wonder how long that wait will be


----------



## KindleGirl

Just chatted with someone on Apple's site. If they are right, they say that stores will get stock before all of the online orders at Apple are filled. They said they have "separate stock" for the stores. Guess we'll see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I didn't order mine from Amazon until the 27th.  I'm hoping not very many people ordered from Amazon.  

Taps foot....

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

I placed an order yesterday at Apple and Amazon...we'll see which one ships first then I'll cancel the other! Apple told me if I ordered yesterday it would be shipped out later this month. Amazon didn't give a date of course. I tried out Best Buy online and they estimated delivery between Nov 4-6. I'm still hoping I can snag one from a BB store if they get them in before that, but if not, at least I'm now in line. The end of the line. 

I feel like I'm on kindle watch again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We're on i'Touch watch!  

I ordered mine on Amazon on Sep 27th....we'll see what happens.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So, someone in Japan apparently got one!






And the manual is in the iBookstore now! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And it looks like they are really being shipped:
http://www.product-reviews.net/2012/10/10/ipod-touch-5g-enters-final-stage/

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Great...now where is mine  

Looks like I'll have plenty of time to read the manual. Problem is I'll forget the new stuff by the time it gets here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yours and mine are kicked back on the beach drinking mai tais....


Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Hope they're having a good time while we wait....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Saw an iPod Touch/Nano commercial tonight!

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Got an email from Apple today advertising their new iPods, so I went to their site to check my order! Figured if they were now sending out emails then I should have a date for my order....and sure enough it is supposed to ship in 5-7 days and arrive between Oct. 24-26!!!  Woohooo!  Finally a date! My Amazon order still says they don't know when it will ship, but we'll see if that changes any time soon. Now I'm getting excited!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> Got an email from Apple today advertising their new iPods, so I went to their site to check my order! Figured if they were now sending out emails then I should have a date for my order....and sure enough it is supposed to ship in 5-7 days and arrive between Oct. 24-26!!! Woohooo! Finally a date! My Amazon order still says they don't know when it will ship, but we'll see if that changes any time soon. Now I'm getting excited!!


Wooohoo, KindleGirl! I got the email about the new iPods too....still no change in my order but now I'll be checking it even more assiduously.... 

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

All the white Touches were available on Best Buy's website to buy yesterday and ship right away....but not the black one! Sigh...it seems I always want the one that's available last!    I know, patience, patience....but I'm running out of them!  I'm hoping it becomes available soon then I can cancel my Apple order before it hits the shipping process.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting discussion here:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1465969

They're saying the yellow 32GB is in stock on Amazon...sigh. I'm trying to be patient. A couple of people say theirs on Amazon says "Shipping soon" or have shipped.

Edit: Mine says "Shipping Soon!" Wait...did it say that earlier and I didn't notice? Anyway, now I can be even more obsessive... 

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Woohoo for you Betsy!!! Mine from Amazon still says it doesn't have a date. But thanks for posting that macrumors link....I went and bought mine at B&H!!  I've bought electronics from them once before and they had great reviews online, so I decided to go for it. My patience was just running too thin to wait much longer. It seems hit and miss as to who has what in stock. I'm guessing each retailer got some models, but not all. I was surprised they had the 32GB black one in stock as I hadn't found anyone yet who had those. So I pushed the button and even paid a little for faster shipping....supposed to be here by the end of day Wednesday! Should be about the time yours arrives too. I'm now excited....guess I better go get all of my work done so I will have time to play Wed. night!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You'll probably get yours first...   I'm going to stick with Amazon 'cause I can't really justify spending actual money on another gadget right now.    But, hopefully, this week!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo, Kindlegirl!  Just got my email in the last hour from Amazon that my i'Touch has shipped!  Supposed to be here Wednesday.  Hope they're right!!!!  

Edit:  It's coming from Pennsylvania:

Status:	In transit
Ship Carrier: Lasership
Tracking ID: LA*********
Latest Event:	Breinigsville PA

Shipment has left seller facility and is in transit to carrier - October 16, 2012 6:09:23 AM

Hope they both come in on time so we can compare notes...now, off to ask DecalGirl again about skins...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chatted with DecalGirl earlier and they said the i'Touch skins would be available by the end of the week at the latest.  They just got their device today.

I definitely am skinning mine.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

That's awesome, Betsy!! Mine is going to be delivered tomorrow as well, so we should be able to compare notes. So glad they are arriving earlier than we thought they would. Happy that they decided to get off the beach and come home! 

Glad you were able to ask DecalGirl about the skins. I tried to chat yesterday with them but it wouldn't work. I think I may skin mine for a while until a good selection of cases becomes available. Right now there is next to nothing of course.

Shall we start counting the hours now?


----------



## drenee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Saw an iPod Touch/Nano commercial tonight!
> 
> Betsy


I normally mute commercials but I love the iPod/touch commercial. 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> That's awesome, Betsy!! Mine is going to be delivered tomorrow as well, so we should be able to compare notes. So glad they are arriving earlier than we thought they would. Happy that they decided to get off the beach and come home!
> 
> Glad you were able to ask DecalGirl about the skins. I tried to chat yesterday with them but it wouldn't work. I think I may skin mine for a while until a good selection of cases becomes available. Right now there is next to nothing of course.
> 
> Shall we start counting the hours now?


Hope they're not too drunk to play 



drenee said:


> I normally mute commercials but I love the iPod/touch commercial.
> deb


Yes, we seldom listen to them, but the iPod one is just plain fun!

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

I've only seen the commercial once and hubby was talking to me the whole time!  Hopefully  I'll see it again soon.

My UPS guy delivered a package tonight at 7pm!!! That never happens until it gets closer to Christmas. He better come earlier tomorrow with my Touch!  I'm hoping he just had truck issues today and they're all fixed now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine is coming via Lasership and their tracking bites.

It's in Chantilly, VA.  I have two trackers set up, one getting info from Amazon which says it'll be delivered today and one from Lasership that says delivery date unknown.   Both say it's in Chantilly. 

Keeping my fingers crossed...

Edit:  both now say out for delivery no later than 8PM.  My foot is tapping nervously. 

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

I'll cross my fingers for you, Betsy! It sounds like you're good to go though if they both say out for delivery.

Mine says it's out for delivery too. UPS usually comes anywhere from 2-4, so I'm hoping that's the case today. 

Our wait is almost over!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's here!!!! Got here just before noon!










It's very slim and light. And pretty. Setting it up now. More later.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Wow...got yours early!! Mine arrived about 2:30 so I was really happy! Kiddos arrived home right afterwards so I haven't had it out of the box yet, but I'm off to do that now and get it charged up if necessary. They are beautiful!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm loving the screen and the earbuds.  Great sound.  Not seeing too much difference with iOS 6 so far.  I think the strappy thing is kind of cheap looking, but it does give me a feeling of security.

Setup was easy.  I wish iTunes had an easy way to browse purchased apps from the device, like I can purchased music, etc.

I haven't played with Siri yet.

The camera is very nice compared to my older camera, which I used a lot.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Strappy thing?


----------



## KindleGirl

drenee said:


> Strappy thing?


Yeah, it comes with a strap that you can attach to the iPod....like a wristlet. I haven't attached mine and probably won't yet since I think I am going to buy a case/cover when they are available. It is so light I'm afraid to handle it! Not that I think it's real delicate, but I'm not used to it. I think I will feel better when it's in a case though....at least one that covers the back.

I agree, setup was easy. I am also loving the screen. I don't remember reading much about it, but although it is shiny I'm not getting glare off of it like the other ipods....LOVE, LOVE, LOVE that! Haven't tried the earbuds yet. They have to be better than the previous kind.

Haven't played with Siri or the camera yet. What time I've had tonight I've spent putting my music back on. Think I'm set to go test it out now though. That's the only bad part of getting a new device...getting everything back on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I put my strappy thing on because it gives me a sense of security when holding it....I've been putting music and my apps on.

I'm thinking of cases. I like this one because it would let the skin show through:


I ordered this one for $5 including shipping:


Figured I couldn't lose...

Betsy


----------



## drenee

I have been avoiding looking at the new nano.  Until last night.  
I do not need another nano.  I do not need another nano.  
On the other hand, I want another nano.  
deb


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I put my strappy thing on because it gives me a sense of security when holding it....I've been putting music and my apps on.
> 
> I'm thinking of cases. I like this one because it would let the skin show through:
> 
> 
> I ordered this one for $5 including shipping:
> 
> 
> Figured I couldn't lose...
> 
> Betsy


I was looking at those same ones (well, there aren't too many others to look at yet), but I was thinking the same thing about the skin showing thru. I was just wondering if it would fit right with the skin. I know the skins are very thin, but sometimes it's just enough to make it not fit right. I'm still debating what to do. I want to get this thing covered so I feel safer. Wondering how long it will take for some of these companies to get the covers available to buy. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## KindleGirl

drenee said:


> I have been avoiding looking at the new nano. Until last night.
> I do not need another nano. I do not need another nano.
> On the other hand, I want another nano.
> deb


Good luck...stay strong...if you can! I cannot offer any help with that....I caved. 

If you cave too, be sure and post your new little beauty here for us to admire! They are all so darn cute. (Oops, I'm not helping, am I?)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They are awfully cute, Deb.  Which color would you get?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> I was looking at those same ones (well, there aren't too many others to look at yet), but I was thinking the same thing about the skin showing thru. I was just wondering if it would fit right with the skin. I know the skins are very thin, but sometimes it's just enough to make it not fit right. I'm still debating what to do. I want to get this thing covered so I feel safer. Wondering how long it will take for some of these companies to get the covers available to buy. Decisions, decisions....


The gelskin one I had on my other i'Touch seemed soft enough that I think it would stretch. But for $5 I figure I could risk it. It's not going to get here for another week or so.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They are awfully cute, Deb. Which color would you get?
> 
> Betsy


Evil evil woman. Pink.


----------



## KindleGirl

I ordered the clear case that you posted first, Betsy. It said it wouldn't be here until next Wednesday but I got a shipping notice tonight and it will be here tomorrow! I thought about the $5 one also, but figured maybe the diamond pattern would interfere with my skin design so I opted for the other. I'll just feel better when it's protected & I don't have to worry about scratching it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We'll compare notes!  Mine won't be here until next week.  I think it's coming by pedestrian mail.  

In other news, Decalgirl has the i'Touch 5G skins up this morning....I'll be ordering shortly.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

I just placed my order at DecalGirl! I saw yesterday they said they were working on the photography and then late last night I saw they were up. I needed to sleep on it.....too many designs to choose from! I liked quite a few, but some had a lot of details and since it needs to show up thru my clear cover I thought they might lose the details, so I went with something bold. I had my 30% off thank you from them for buying my paperwhite skins, so I bought a couple. I will only be using the backs, as I don't want the distraction on the front. 

I went with "raj" and "leopard spots". Raj is a little wild on the front, but I like the back and since I won't be using the front, it works.

What did you choose


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I only had a 15% off, but I bought


Spoiler



four


, LOL!

I checked last night but I guess it wasn't late enough...

The ones I ordered are at the top of my wishlist--all iPod Touch 5G skins:
https://www.decalgirl.com/wishlist/d164b8ce-3ca3-4bd4-a369-10f4998d3d1c

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My ipod cover is on its way from CA....  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

KindleGirl said:


> I went with "raj" and "leopard spots". Raj is a little wild on the front, but I like the back and since I won't be using the front, it works.


I like those! I especially like "raj." It reminds me of the Peter Maxx designs in the--was it 70s?

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The ones I ordered are at the top of my wishlist--all iPod Touch 5G skins:
> https://www.decalgirl.com/wishlist/d164b8ce-3ca3-4bd4-a369-10f4998d3d1c
> 
> Betsy


I like those! Juleez has some neat designs. In fact, I have the Moon Meadows on my PW or I would have gone for that on my Touch. The Flower of Fire is cool too.

My cover and screen protectors arrived yesterday as promised. Screen protector was easy to put on and I really like the case. It has a nice feel to it and it makes the ipod easier to grip. It's not rigid, but it's not like silicone either. It snapped on the Touch very easily without any tugging. It does have a "frosted" center on the back, so I'm glad I went with bold skins so they show up better under that. Since the case feels kind of rubbery, I think it will have enough give to fit over the skin without any problems. All the ports on the bottom are cut out with a little extra room around them so connecting them to cords won't be an issue. The on/off button and the 2 buttons on the left are covered with buttons on the case, which seem to work well. The buttons keep getting smaller and harder to push on the ipods and these kind of make it easier. When your case arrives from CA let me know how you like it.

I tried the earbuds for a short time the other day and I do like them much better than their other ones. It will be interesting to see how they feel after using them for an extended period of time, but I don't do that a lot anyways so I guess it's not a huge deal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My cover is in Elkridge, MD....still saying it'll be here by Friday.  I guess it'll take that long if they walk here from Elkridge.  

Which screen protector did you get, KindleGirl?

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My cover is in Elkridge, MD....still saying it'll be here by Friday. I guess it'll take that long if they walk here from Elkridge.
> 
> Which screen protector did you get, KindleGirl?
> 
> Betsy


Well I hope you get your cover on Monday and that their delivery estimate isn't for walking! 

I bought the "Tech Armor Apple New iPod Touch (5th / Latest Generation) HD Clear Screen Protector with Lifetime Replacement Warranty [3-Pack]" for $6.95 with prime. Great price for 3 protectors and very easy to install. These are the kind where you pull off the back, install and then pull off the front tab. No solutions to deal with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I did get wallpaper already for one of the skins and so have it on the i'Touch


----------



## KindleGirl

That's a cool wallpaper! How did you get that already??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think the email said that the wallpaper for that one was available already and would be emailed to me if I clicked on a link.  Or it was in my account details.  Let me check.

There was another one that it said had wallpaper but I don't think it had an email link.  The other two didn't say the wallpaper was ready yet.  Let me go look to see exactly what it said.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok, I got an email from Decalgirl that said two of the codes would arrive with the skins, but I could download two of them now. Here's the other one.









You click on the link in the email, if available, and then it takes you to a webpage. There you click on "Download" and it actually sends an email to your device where you can save it to your photos and then make it your wallpaper.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KindleGirl

Aha, it is there on my order summary page!   I didn't even pay attention. I barely looked it over when I got it and totally forgot about the screensavers. Since I normally just buy the skins for the kindles and they haven't had screensavers come with them for a while, I didn't even think about it. Guess that means I need to go set up my email on my Touch now...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I suppose you could get the email somewhere else, save the image, transfer it to the iPod Touch.  For me, it was easier to just send the email to my i'Touch.  The email I use for decalgirl is actually a gmail account I use for commercial signups; then I forwarded it to my private email on the i'Touch.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

You can get the images by transferring them, but it is much easier to just email them. Email isn't hard to set up, I just hadn't done it yet. Since I have an iPad and a Fire I just don't usually read mail on my iTouch anymore. My eyes prefer a larger screen, although I must say, this new iPod screen is awesome and so sharp and clear. Big improvement from my 2nd or 3rd generation iTouch. 

I got a notice that my skins shipped yesterday, but I can't track them yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll have to check on my skin status.  They hadn't shipped yesterday morning when I checked.  I'll have to decide which one to use!

My case status yesterday was "transferred to different delivery address" which I took to mean was given to a different carrier for delivery and was in Fairfax Station, about half an hour away.  Today it says it is "out for delivery" from Chantilly, VA, which is usually the UPS hub...

Keeping my fingers crossed...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My case arrived, and the screen protectors on I ordered (ionic brand).  I don't normally put screen protectors on, but not having a case of any kind made me nervous.  Now it has the back covered and the screen protector on the front. 

I like the clear case with the diamond pattern.  Can't wait til I have the skins, which have shipped!  Our cases sound similar, Kindlegirl--mine is also like a rigid rubber, not as flexible as silicone but not as stiff as plastic.

Betsy


----------



## melodyyyyy

Well if youguys are looking to sell your ipod4 at a good price let me know. My son wants one.


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My case arrived, and the screen protectors on I ordered (ionic brand). I don't normally put screen protectors on, but not having a case of any kind made me nervous. Now it has the back covered and the screen protector on the front.
> 
> I like the clear case with the diamond pattern. Can't wait til I have the skins, which have shipped! Our cases sound similar, Kindlegirl--mine is also like a rigid rubber, not as flexible as silicone but not as stiff as plastic.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, the cases do sound similar. That is how I would describe mine as well. Looking forward to my skins too....this sleek little iPod needs some pizazz!

I felt much better too when I had the front and back covered a bit. Once I get the skin on it will be all settled in.


----------



## KindleGirl

melodyyyyy said:


> Well if youguys are looking to sell your ipod4 at a good price let me know. My son wants one.


Mine is a 2nd or 3rd generation so i'm of no help to you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

melodyyyyy said:


> Well if youguys are looking to sell your ipod4 at a good price let me know. My son wants one.


Sorry, melodyyyyy, mine is already gone. 

But I'm sure you'll find one! (And they're still for sale through Amazon and Apple, I think. You might look to see if there are refurbished ones available through Apple.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My skins went from NJ to Dulles, VA yesterday and were accepted by the PO for delivery.  Supposed to be here by Friday, but should be sooner if they were at Dulles yesterday.  Maybe today?  Certainly by tomorrow....  I'll have to decide which one to put on first....

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

My skins made it to OH yesterday for mail sorting so they only need to hop on over to IN now. It says expected arrival date is Monday, but I know they'll be here before then, they always are. I'm thinking tomorrow probably, Friday at the latest. 

Deciding which skin to use is always the hardest part!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

They're here!!!!!!

Looking at them now.  

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Which one did you decide on


----------



## KindleGirl

My skins should be here today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I decided to start with this one:









They fit fine with the case; the one caveat being that the edges of the two little pieces on the front get roughed up a little. I'm not sure I like the two little pieces on the front; when the screen is off they look a little odd and pasted on, though they look pretty good here. And the back looks great through the case.










Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

Ooooh, I like that fire skin! I found the same thing when I skinned my other Touch once before...I didn't like the pieces on the front. I guess I just like the sleek black look on the front. Although I like the look of your fire skins when the screen is on...looks cool. My case fits fine with the skin as well. The frosted part on the back of the case kind of mutes the skin, so I'm glad I went with a bold skin. It's good for now. Eventually when all the new decorative cases come out I will probably go with something like that instead of the skins, but for now it works.










How do I resize the pictures? Do I do it on KB or Photobucket before I copy it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You add a height=400 or width=400 (or whatever number suits you) to the first img tag, like this:

[img width=300]thisismyimage.jpg[/img]

I really like your skin! It's got a great vibe.

I love the feel of my i'Touch in the case. It gives it grip and just enough substance that I don't feel like I'm going to drop it. I think I'll probably stay with this....and if the skin gets too roughed up or I get tired of it, I've already got some to take its place, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

Kindlegirl, what skin is that? I love the colors!

ETA: Found it! I just ordered it for my iPhone with a pink bumper-style case. Can't wait! I came seriously close to pulling a Betsy and ordering four


----------



## KindleGirl

hsuthard said:


> Kindlegirl, what skin is that? I love the colors!
> 
> ETA: Found it! I just ordered it for my iPhone with a pink bumper-style case. Can't wait! I came seriously close to pulling a Betsy and ordering four


Glad you found it! Sorry I didn't respond...I didn't get back here until after you had already found it. It is easy to go crazy when ordering skins...there are so many neat ones! The Raj skin will look great with the case!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I just got notice that my new IPT5 will be here by Nov 6!!! I love seeing everyone's skins and covers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, mrskb!

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, mrskb!
> 
> Betsy


I sold my 4g, so have been without my iPod....I'm a little lost without my Kindle and my iPod!! And you people here just continue to entice me with all kinds of "accessories"!!!!!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

Amazon just sent an email that said my IPT 5g has shipped, and it should be here tomorrow, instead of next Tuesday!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohooo!

I hear you!  I didn't realize how much I used my 4G i'Touch until I traded it in....yay for it coming!

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

I really love looking at the skins, especially Kindlegirl's. That's nice! I have a clear case coming, and my iPod will be blue. I haven't decided what I'll do yet. Are any of you worried about the face of your iPod? Do you use a screen protector, or let it go naked? I had a pink leather case for my 4g, but so far there isn't much out there for the 5g.


----------



## KindleGirl

Hooray, mrskb!! Let us know what you think when it arrives! I love the blue ipod and it was between that and the black one for me. The black one won, but the blue one still catches my eye. 

It's really fun looking at all of the skins, but hard to decide which one(s) to get! I use a screen protector on mine to protect the front from scratches and the clear case on the back. I store it in a Coach universal case that I have in which it fits perfectly. You are right, there are not many accessories out there for the 5g yet. Hopefully with Christmas coming they will start to get things out quickly for it.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

KindleGirl said:


> Hooray, mrskb!! Let us know what you think when it arrives! I love the blue ipod and it was between that and the black one for me. The black one won, but the blue one still catches my eye.
> 
> It's really fun looking at all of the skins, but hard to decide which one(s) to get! I use a screen protector on mine to protect the front from scratches and the clear case on the back. I store it in a Coach universal case that I have in which it fits perfectly. You are right, there are not many accessories out there for the 5g yet. Hopefully with Christmas coming they will start to get things out quickly for it.


I have two Coach universals, and one is turquoise! Hmmm...I wonder if my Blue IPT will look good with that! Come on, Fed Ex! I'm getting antsy here!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

So far....love it!!!!!


----------



## KindleGirl

Yay, mrskb!! It's so fun playing with new toys! I still love mine as well and enjoy it every day. How did it match your Coach case?


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

It looks great with my turquoise Coach! This is so much fun! I didn't think there would be much difference between the 4g and 5g, but there really is!


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, mrskb!  Yes, it's so much fun, so nice!

I'm going to have to check out the universal Coach case.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

mrskb said:


> It looks great with my turquoise Coach! This is so much fun! I didn't think there would be much difference between the 4g and 5g, but there really is!


I agree...I moved from a 3g and there are a lot of improvements, which I really love! Yay on matching the Coach case you already have! It's so nice when that stuff works out well.


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm going to have to check out the universal Coach case.
> 
> Betsy


Yep, check them out. I have the one that stands upright. The zipper goes across the top, if you were to put your ipod in standing up. They also have universal cases where you would lay the ipod on it's side to fit in the case. It's all a matter of preference, but I know the upright one is a nice thin case that has room for the earbuds but not much more, which I like. I haven't seen the other one in person. They can be pricey though, if you don't have a coupon or find a sale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Do you have a link to one?

In other news, there is a update available to the iOS for the iPod Touch (and iPhones)--iOS 6.0.1

mostly bug fixes:
• Fixes a bug that prevents the iPhone 6 from installing software updates wirelessly over the air.
• Fixes a bug where horizontal lines may be displayed across the keyboard.
• Fixes n issue that could cause camera flash to not go off
• Improves reliability of iPhone 5 and iPod touch (5th generation) when connected to encrypted WPA2 Wi-Fi networks.
• Resolves an issue that prevents iPhone from using the cellular network in some instances.
• Consolidated the Use Cellular Data switch for iTunes Match
• Fixes a Passcode Lock bug which sometimes allowed access to Passbook pass details from lock screen
• Fixes a bug affecting Exchange meetings.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard

My skin arrived today and looks great on my iPhone!


----------



## KindleGirl

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you have a link to one?
> 
> Betsy


Here's a link to just one. They have other colors and even a few patterns.
http://www.coach.com/online/handbags/-techcases_forher-10551-10051-5000000000000289803-en?t1Id=5000000000000289801&t2Id=5000000000000289803&tier=2&LOC=LN#118217

If you go to coach.com and shop under "tech accessories" you will find them there, along with the other style of universal cases.


----------



## KindleGirl

hsuthard said:


> My skin arrived today and looks great on my iPhone!


Woohoo! It's so fun to dress them up!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy

hsuthard said:


> My skin arrived today and looks great on my iPhone!


We want to see it!


----------



## drenee

I played with a nano at Best Buy this evening.  Nice!!!
deb


----------

